# Newest Purchase * 1955 Schwinn Spitfire Deluxe Hornet*



## Wayne Adam (Jul 6, 2012)

I just picked up this unrestored original '55 Deluxe Hornet. I think that I paid a fair market value at $375.00
 It was found in a very dry basement where it had been resting for many years.
  I'll tell you, this area I live in is a gold mine of vintage bikes. I just wish I had more time and more money.
 Thanks for looking!...........Wayne


----------



## daved66 (Jul 6, 2012)

you did well.  i really like that color combo.


----------



## Scott Ritchie (Jul 6, 2012)

very good price theres a hornet by me for sale on craigs same color he wants 650


----------



## jkent (Jul 6, 2012)

*Gold mind*

More like a Honey Hole! It seems i find alot of bike in NJ, NY, area but     nobody wants to ship them it's always pickup only. really good deals and nice bikes. I think I need to take a trip up that way for about a month. Bring back a LARGE U-Haul truck load.
Just don't find bikes like that down here in the south. (alabama)
Nice bike you got there!


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 6, 2012)

*Nice Score!*

Hey Wayne,Where you at in Jersey?

...and why cant I fall upon a cool C/L bike like that?


----------



## jd56 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Spitfire*

Can't wait to see it after it has had a Wayne Adam detail!
Bob


----------



## CAT341 (Jul 6, 2012)

Real nice find......I've seem to hit a dry spot here in Orange County NY


----------



## Boris (Jul 6, 2012)

I LOVE that bike! Congratulations on a great find.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 6, 2012)

*Thanks  Everyone!*

Thanks everyone for the positive comments. Yes, this will get the Wayne Adam resto.
 Magicrat...I am in the northwest corner of NJ in Sussex County on the Warren county line. I am near the Water Gap.
 I am just across the river from PA, and I get most of my Bikes from there. 
In the 100 miles between my house and the Amish area of PA there are hundreds of farms and barns. I haven't even really tried as hard as I should to persue bikes, but
I will real soon. I wish I had a lot more cash.
 Here are the five Schwinns I got in the  last 4 months.

1949 Schwinn B6 ( $450.00 from NJ)
1940 Schwinn DX ( $300.00 from NJ)
1967 Panther ( $300.00 from PA)
1965 Corvette II ( $200.00 from PA)
1955 Hornet ( $375.00 from PA)

I actually missed out on a couple of good ones because I did'nt have the cash
 I got all of these through Craigslist


----------



## Hb Twinn (Jul 6, 2012)

*Awesome finds!!*

What great finds. I will usually buy at those prices, even with shipping they are a good buy here at the beach! We don't find them that clean locally.
If you see some you cannot buy, let me know.  I like original paint middleweight and tandems.
Thanks, bill


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 6, 2012)

I"m right across the river in PA not far from the water gap. It is a good place to buy bikes but not sell them! Pick up a 53 phantom for $100 in the scranton area up north of me. I'll my bikes have been under 100 and in good condition. Love it!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 6, 2012)

And I just put two and two together and realized that you're the Wayne on craigslist that posts in the wanted section for Old Bicycles! I sent you an email today about my phantom...lol, small world.


----------

